
14 tracking tools monitor your visit to every web page - ukdm
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/9210866/14-tracking-tools-monitor-your-visit-to-every-web-page.html
======
sdoering
Funny thing is, that the Telegraph uses Disqus for their comments. Something
that "Ghostery" is blocking in my browser, because it can track me on all the
pages, that use Disqus. So I am not able to comment on the post, to tell them
what I think about their double standards.

If it weren't so sad, I could laugh at the blind spot, the Telegraph shows in
this situation. 'Cause Disqus isn't the only thing working behind the scene
here.

There are DoubleClick, AdSense, Webtrends and so on... All in all there are 11
potential tracking systems working behind the Telegraph page. And they tell
users about the situation in the EU regarding the coming "cookie law".

Best quote in the post: "Most sites have yet to introduce a feature asking for
users consent." _sarcasm_

